# Picture Perfect: Best TVs of 2007



## Mac Slocum

*Picture Perfect: Best TVs of 2007*

*The screens and sets that make it all look good. View our top DLPs, plasma, LCDs, available in every shape and size.*



The world of TVs is expanding and shrinking all the time. No, it's not some crazy cosmic vortex dueling it out - but universally speaking, the stars are definitely aligning these days to give you constantly better shopping options for big-screen TVs.

 



What's shrinking is image artifacts, cabinet depth, excess frame width and, of course, cost. What's expanding is screen sizes, 1080p choices, resolution and contrast, connectivity options and general decorativeness.


Plasmas are getting larger, and also getting smaller - Panasonic's debut of the technology at the 42-inch size earned a Product of the Year nod by providing an alternative for plasma enthusiasts at a screen size dominated by LCDs. Other impressive plasmas at the slightly larger size include 60-plus inch efforts from Hitachi and Fujitsu.


Plasmas aren't for everyone, though. Let's just say the flat-panel competition isn't slim (yep, I went there) from the LCD market, and we found plenty of good ones to honor from Mitsubishi, Samsung, Sharp, Syntax-Brillian and Toshiba.


For more info and a peek at the TVs that topped this year's list, check out http://www.electronichouse.com/article/products_of_the_year_awards_2007_displays/C157


----------

